# Tron Fury



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Main frame is juniper branch. I glue on fork tips grenadill pieces. Handcarved canals are filled with epoxy and glowing powder. Messing with epoxy i notice some issues, its prenetrate some areas wood, and while i used pigmented epoxy, it looks not good. Then comes idea to pigment all the frame. Now it has nice "aged" look, and juniper beautiful texture is more visible.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Very very very nice


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Perfect work, realy!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

It's very cool! I'm amazed.

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is "Tronalishes"  
sooo cool so well made and al around a kickxxx slingshot 
Thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a beautifully designed and made slingshot, sir. Nice work. :bowdown: :cookie:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's the second time today I stand in total awe of your skills sir. Surely this is as elegant and as beautiful as your Golden Bug, although in a very different way.

Some very original thinking and brilliant design and execution on both counts. Bravo!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice. I love the glowing powder


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, that Colorcombination is a Winner...so nice to look at and so unique at the same time!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know how you can make such incredible slingshots, let alone every time, but they never cease to impress me.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

It's TRON!!! Nothing else to say!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is cool!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Very impressive! Like the way you handled the powder issue and aged the whole frame. This bluish surface has a great look in combination with those techy glow lines.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Great!

Thanks for a new wallpaper.



Rip


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

GENIUS!!!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Wow, that Colorcombination is a Winner...so nice to look at and so unique at the same time!


Thank you AnTrAxX, I try follow your steps, i love your work


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful&clever


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Very unique. Great work


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Alvin261084 said:


> GENIUS!!!!!
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


 :iagree: :yeahthat: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Beautiful work as always man!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Above and beyond, Meelis. I've wanted to do something like that for a long time, and you NAILED it!! absolutely beautiful in design and execution.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I remember a member's post lamenting that there were not enough new things or inventions on this forum. This month alone ought to please that poster with a hoard of new things!

Now you come along with a wood version of a super hero slingshot that can't be lost at night... inlaid Tron design, sheesh, amazing the creativity on this forum AND OF COURSE THIS BEAUTY!!!

Another SSOTM nominee.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

It has my admiration !!!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy wow!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

More is coming, want take some night shots to 





  








MG 9368




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9382




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9367




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016


__
2










  








MG 9369




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9370




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9378




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9379




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9380




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016











  








MG 9381




__
Sharker


__
Feb 13, 2016


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Some more darkroom pictures, hopefully you enjoy those:





  








MG 9393




__
Sharker


__
Feb 14, 2016


__
2










  








MG 9398




__
Sharker


__
Feb 14, 2016


__
1










  








MG 9392




__
Sharker


__
Feb 14, 2016











  








MG 9397




__
Sharker


__
Feb 14, 2016











  








MG 9394




__
Sharker


__
Feb 14, 2016


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Brilliant! Executive work.


----------

